# CO2 placement?



## projectpanda831 (Dec 26, 2020)

Is this a good placement for my CO2 bag or should I move it across?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2020)

Nice Tent, don't waste your money on the bags
You need tanks and auto regulators to do it right.
I dont think your room will ever get hot enough anyway, I bet she runs low 70's


----------



## projectpanda831 (Dec 26, 2020)

So far, i think im running the temp/humidity correctly. Its always between 78-82F and the humidity between 57-62%.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2020)

You dont need CO2.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2020)

projectpanda831 said:


> So far, i think im running the temp/humidity correctly. Its always between 78-82F and the humidity between 57-62%.


You are fine where it is, you will need to bring the Humidity down when flip to flowers 40-50% is what most strive for ,Temps are fine.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> You dont need CO2.


I AGREE


----------



## NENugs420 (Dec 28, 2020)

Here are a couple of good charts for temps and humidity optimum levels for CO2 uptake.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm going to echo what every one else is saying here. I'd advise getting your VPD dialed in foe a few runs before you go with Co2. If you aren't in a sealed room, meaning your are exhausting out of your tent, you are going to be exhausting that added CO2 as well. A sealed room is ideal in those circumstances. You do also want to run the room hotter with CO2 because the CO2 causes the stomata to close on the plant and the extra heat is needed to induce them to transpire (sweat) and take up water / nutrients from the root zone.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2020)

Chad.Westport said:


> I'm going to echo what every one else is saying here. I'd advise getting your VPD dialed in foe a few runs before you go with Co2. If you aren't in a sealed room, meaning your are exhausting out of your tent, you are going to be exhausting that added CO2 as well. A sealed room is ideal in those circumstances. You do also want to run the room hotter with CO2 because the CO2 causes the stomata to close on the plant and the extra heat is needed to induce them to transpire (sweat) and take up water / nutrients from the root zone.


Wont get much co2 from them bags either, you need 20pound tanks and regulator, and controller to release when needed


----------



## zem (Dec 29, 2020)

It is ok if you bought the bags and opened them, you can still use them, but they are as effective as hanging a good luck hand, so good luck


----------

